
New flu resembles feared 1918 virus - dpurp
http://health.yahoo.com/news/reuters/us_flu_virus.html
======
nostrademons
Where can I get infected? I'd rather have it _now_ , while it's still not very
virulent, and pick up immunity that'll hopefully protect me when it mutates
and starts killing people...

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
People are holding "'flu parties" for this very reason. The medical profession
advises most strongly against it.

<http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=flu+party>

